# W: 900+ injectors, intercooler, bov, air intakes, performance parts



## spawner (May 18, 2007)

Looking for these items , please PM me if selling


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you refering to 900cc injectors?


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

I think he means injectors above 900cc


----------



## spawner (May 18, 2007)

Sorry guys, yes i meant above 900


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As a general rule Asnu 1050/1100 seem to be the benchmark As most maps are created around this injector.

keep an eye out in the for sale section as they do come up for sale.


----------

